# Lots Of Questions About Socionics



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

What are the main differences between Socionics and Myers-Briggs? What are some similarities? Should I study Socionics? Is Socionics more or less complicated than Myers-Briggs?


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Those are some shallow questions don't you agree? 

Anyway, to answer your questions: 
- You spell Socionics and Meyers-Briggs differently. 
- To a certain extent both systems use some of Jungs work.
- Probably not.
- Yes.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Human72 said:


> What are the main differences between Socionics and Myers-Briggs?


How they approach Jungian cognition. Socionics focuses on what is called information elements, MBTI on the actual functions. Socionics is more interested in intertype interaction, MBTI is more focused on the behavioral expression of the individual as manifested by their type. Socionics is more structural, goes more into how we process information, MBTI is more about how we can fulfill our innate potential in accordance of our type. 



> What are some similarities?


They are both derived from Jung and utilize his way of understanding the human psyche. 



> Should I study Socionics?


Yes.



> Is Socionics more or less complicated than Myers-Briggs?


Most people would agree on that it's more complicated.


----------

